# Imperial Fist Metal Shoulder Blister Pack Help!



## Straker (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey all, was hoping someone could help me with this. Fairly new to the game, my army of choice being the Crimson Fists. Naturally, Imperial Fist iconography is a logical conversion and a great steal.

So I picked up two packs of those metal shoulder pad blister packs that were being sold at my LHS, thinking them to be all the same. Only when I opened the pack did I realize that there were about 3-4 different versions of the same symbol....and I can't find anything online to explain this.

One pad as a circle with a tiny fist in it. Another has a large first but no bottom trim on the pad. There is a pad with a fist symbol with a triangle underneath, and the last pad has a 3-pronged upside-down "crown" under the first.

Can anyone explain the different uses or purposes? There seems to be about 3 of each type in every pack -- not nearly enough for even a single squad of one type.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't know what pack you've bought yourself but it's not the Imperial Fist Conversion Pack. I've bought 2 myself from Direct Order and they both came with 5 shoulder pads, 5 backpacks, plus a metal disk, book and banner holder with the same Fist icon.

See here:


----------



## Straker (Nov 16, 2008)

Digg40k said:


> I don't know what pack you've bought yourself but it's not the Imperial Fist Conversion Pack. I've bought 2 myself from Direct Order and they both came with 5 shoulder pads, 5 backpacks, plus a metal disk, book and banner holder with the same Fist icon.


Very sharp looking!

I definately do not have the conversion pack, thats for sure. There isn't a "real" GW store in my parts, just whatever my local comic book stores and hobby shops pick up. From what I can guess, this is an older blister pack that probably is no longer in production.

All it says on the label is: "Imperial Fist Shoulder Pads"

It probably should have read: "Random Assortment of Fist-like Shoulder Pads that we had Lying Around the Warehouse."

P.S. How is the direct order service? Fast? I wouldn't mind a set of backpacks and whatnot myself.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Straker said:


> Very sharp looking!
> 
> I definately do not have the conversion pack, thats for sure. There isn't a "real" GW store in my parts, just whatever my local comic book stores and hobby shops pick up. From what I can guess, this is an older blister pack that probably is no longer in production.
> 
> ...


Ah I see. Sorry you got jipped mate! The direct order service is good, usually delivers within the week for me but it depends on where you live. I'm in the UK.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

huh, I wouldn't know how to help there....ummm...were did you order from??? Forgeworld???


----------



## Straker (Nov 16, 2008)

Farseer Beltiac said:


> huh, I wouldn't know how to help there....ummm...were did you order from??? Forgeworld???


I bought them from a comic book store, secured in a blister pack that I do not believe was tampered with previously.

I was thinking that maybe there were special pads denoting sergeants, assault marines, captains, or the like. I can't find any research to back this up, unfortunately.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Straker said:


> I bought them from a comic book store, secured in a blister pack that I do not believe was tampered with previously.
> 
> I was thinking that maybe there were special pads denoting sergeants, assault marines, captains, or the like. I can't find any research to back this up, unfortunately.


You can buy assorted pads denoting Tactical/Assault/Devastator Squad. Also in blister pack form. I kinda wish I had now as it's a pain to get those markings on, however it was getting a bit expensive for one squad of Tactical Marines.

£18 for the Tactical Squad
£7 for an SM with Lascannon
£5 for the Imperial Fist Shoulder Pad
£5 for the Tactical Squad Shoulder Pad

£35 Total, eek!


----------



## Straker (Nov 16, 2008)

Digg40k said:


> You can buy assorted pads denoting Tactical/Assault/Devastator Squad. Also in blister pack form. I kinda wish I had now as it's a pain to get those markings on, however it was getting a bit expensive for one squad of Tactical Marines.
> 
> £18 for the Tactical Squad
> £7 for an SM with Lascannon
> ...


Interesting....where'd you find this out? Is it just off the GW site?


----------



## Straker (Nov 16, 2008)

Ah, I see what you mean now. Just the squad shoulder pad. Damn GW site takes forever to load up these days.

I think I might just use the variances in the pads to denote different squad types, they seem the carry the "Fist" theme at any rate.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I think that sounds like a really good idea. Can't work out what your upside-down crown is, but at least some of them sound like they might make good devastator shoulder pads.

I have a squad, BTW that all have a 'flame' badge behind their tactical squad badge because of the heroic actions of a flamer guy in a game many years ago, holding off tyrannids... now all the members of my 4th squad carry the badge to remember his sacrifice. I always think that kind of story adds a bit of interest to your squads, maybe you could apply the same idea to the slightly different sets of markings you have.

:fisty cyclops:


----------



## Straker (Nov 16, 2008)

Red Orc said:


> I have a squad, BTW that all have a 'flame' badge behind their tactical squad badge because of the heroic actions of a flamer guy in a game many years ago, holding off tyrannids... now all the members of my 4th squad carry the badge to remember his sacrifice. I always think that kind of story adds a bit of interest to your squads, maybe you could apply the same idea to the slightly different sets of markings you have.
> 
> :fisty cyclops:


That's a great idea, thanks! Its always nice to flavor up an army.

I'll try to get my camera working and take some pics. My only real concern is that some of the more different icons might be attributed to another army (third founding or chaos). It would really suck to spend the time converting and painting up my marines only to have someone go "Why does your tactical squad have Fists of Endless Evil markings on their shoulder pads?"


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Straker said:


> That's a great idea, thanks! Its always nice to flavor up an army.
> 
> I'll try to get my camera working and take some pics. My only real concern is that some of the more different icons might be attributed to another army (third founding or chaos). It would really suck to spend the time converting and painting up my marines only to have someone go "Why does your tactical squad have Fists of Endless Evil markings on their shoulder pads?"


I agree with Red Orc, that would be excellent to give your army some uniqueness. If you're worried about the icons belonging to other chapters why not just post a pic of them up here and we'll let you know?


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

The ones that you picked up are no longer available. I ended up bidding on the same ones you got on E-Bay and it cost me $100.00us. Mind you the lot had 130 shoulder pads in them but they are still very much in demand if you can find them. (My personal favorite is the small fist in the circle.) I wouldn't be so quick to get rid of them. Digg is right though. The direct order ones are nice to have too because they come with the back packs and icons. (Yes, I have these as well) You can use direct service through your local GW store as well and pick everything up there.:victory:


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Damned Fist said:


> The ones that you picked up are no longer available. I ended up bidding on the same ones you got on E-Bay and it cost me $100.00us. Mind you the lot had 130 shoulder pads in them but they are still very much in demand if you can find them. (My personal favorite is the small fist in the circle.) I wouldn't be so quick to get rid of them. Digg is right though. The direct order ones are nice to have too because they come with the back packs and icons. (Yes, I have these as well) You can use direct service through your local GW store as well and pick everything up there.:victory:


I was about to reply to this in shock at you paying $100 for 130 shoulder pads. Then I realised I paid £10 for 10 shoulder pads... :laugh::ireful2:


----------



## Straker (Nov 16, 2008)

Damned Fist said:


> The ones that you picked up are no longer available. I ended up bidding on the same ones you got on E-Bay and it cost me $100.00us. Mind you the lot had 130 shoulder pads in them but they are still very much in demand if you can find them. (My personal favorite is the small fist in the circle.) I wouldn't be so quick to get rid of them. Digg is right though. The direct order ones are nice to have too because they come with the back packs and icons. (Yes, I have these as well) You can use direct service through your local GW store as well and pick everything up there.:victory:


Ah, so I'm not crazy! Indeed, the ones in the little circle are the by far the best. Were you able to make any sense out of non-standard symbols? I still cannot fathom why they were even made, much less included in each pack.

Still working on getting my camera going, its been a busy week though.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Straker said:


> Ah, so I'm not crazy! Indeed, the ones in the little circle are the by far the best. Were you able to make any sense out of non-standard symbols? I still cannot fathom why they were even made, much less included in each pack.
> 
> Still working on getting my camera going, its been a busy week though.


The only odd one that I received was the skull with the fist embedded in the forehead. This was supposed to be for the chaplain. As for the one with the upside-down crown under the fist that you mentioned..., it is actually the "wrist guard" of the fist gauntlet. :victory:


----------



## Straker (Nov 16, 2008)

Damned Fist said:


> The only odd one that I received was the skull with the fist embedded in the forehead. This was supposed to be for the chaplain. As for the one with the upside-down crown under the fist that you mentioned..., it is actually the "wrist guard" of the fist gauntlet. :victory:


That makes sense. I think I'll reserve those for sergeants / command squad types then, it just feels more regal.

The skull one sounds interesting, I never received that particular icon. Sounds like you have quite the collection there though. :biggrin:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Straker said:


> That makes sense. I think I'll reserve those for sergeants / command squad types then, it just feels more regal.
> 
> The skull one sounds interesting, I never received that particular icon. Sounds like you have quite the collection there though. :biggrin:


Yeeeesno, I bought a ton of stuff when I first started this hobby last year. I'm sure a lot of this stuff will end up back on E-Bay someday soon.

Good luck with your army and don't forget to post a few pics:victory:


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Damned Fist said:


> Yeeeesno, I bought a ton of stuff when I first started this hobby last year. I'm sure a lot of this stuff will end up back on E-Bay someday soon.
> 
> Good luck with your army and don't forget to post a few pics:victory:


I'd like to echo Fist here, always good to see the Fists and their subsequent foundings!


----------

